# Any Ruffed Grouse Tips?



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Anybody have a simple way to cook grouse? I'm not fancy and don't need fancy recipes, just something quick and easy suits me fine.


----------



## jer218 (Apr 8, 2012)

I either deep fry them in shore lunch (which my kids love) or I wrap them in bacon and put them in the oven. I de bone them of course.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Slow cooked and add what you want for seasoning, parboil and light fry is my camping favorite!!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Cut grouse in either quarters or halves. Marinade several hours in Italian dressing, turning several times. Grill.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I used to fry them in a pan for a few min the make them in a stu in the slow cooker


----------



## jer218 (Apr 8, 2012)

I know what I'm doing this weekend now!!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas guys.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The hardest part about a grouse recipe is actually getting some. If you're having trouble shooting them, try my grandfather's advice: put some salt on their tail. At least that's what he told me when I was a youngster.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I need to shoot (or salt tails) more of those grouse. GREAT eating bird for sure. If I had known I would have hunted them long before this.


----------



## ColtonMN (Sep 26, 2012)

My favorite method is to deep fry smaller (roughly 1"x1") chunks in a cajun seasoning. By far one of the best meals I had in college.


----------



## muledhunter (Oct 13, 2012)

Wrap in bacon, salt,pepper and some onion. Then cover in tin foil and through in the fire...


----------

